# Jon Boat 42" vs 48" bottom



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I am getting ready to purchase a new jon boat that will mainly be used for river fishing and maybe a little bit of bowfishing. I have decided on an Alumacraft in either a 1448 or a 1542. I am wondering if there will be a big difference in stability between the 2? I can get a little better deal on the 1542. Does anyone have any experience with either?


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

The bigger the better.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a Jon boat with a 42" bottom and I would recomend the bigger one. 2 guys trying to move around can get uneasy fast. Not as stable as I thought it was gonna be.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

mi duckdown said:


> The bigger the better.


especially if you might be doing some bow fishing.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Go with the 48 wide! You should even think about going to the 1648. I had the MV and loved it.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

jancoe said:


> I have a Jon boat with a 42" bottom and I would recomend the bigger one. 2 guys trying to move around can get uneasy fast. Not as stable as I thought it was gonna be.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Thanks, that is exactly what I was looking for. The only jon boats that I have been in were 48" wide. I just wasn't sure if a 6" narrower bottom would make that much difference...


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Ranger Ray said:


> Go with the 48 wide! You should even think about going to the 1648. I had the MV and loved it.


I would like to, the cost of going from a 1448 to a 1648 is only a few hundred dollars. But, I really would want to go with a bigger motor on a 16' boat. I am planning on a 15 hp four stroke on the 1448. To go to a 25 hp was around $1200 more. This is a second boat that won't get a ton of use, so I really want to keep the package at $5k or less.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Matt V said:


> I would like to, the cost of going from a 1448 to a 1648 is only a few hundred dollars. But, I really would want to go with a bigger motor on a 16' boat. I am planning on a 15 hp four stroke on the 1448. To go to a 25 hp was around $1200 more. This is a second boat that won't get a ton of use, so I really want to keep the package at $5k or less.


15 hp will struggle to get on plan with just two guys an no gear. If you want to have enough power go with a 25 hp regardless of the boat you choose. That is unless you don't mind putting around.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

mi duckdown said:


> The bigger the better.


This.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Quack Wacker said:


> 15 hp will struggle to get on plan with just two guys an no gear. If you want to have enough power go with a 25 hp regardless of the boat you choose. That is unless you don't mind putting around.


We run a 15 on my buddies 14 footer and it get along just fine with 2 guy's and all of our gear. I would only go with a 25 if I bumped up to a 1648.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Go with the 48". I have a 1848 and my buddies have a 1648. I wouldn't want it any narrower. Just not much room to draw an arrow, swing (without hitting the other person), and shoot. With bowfishing length helps a lot. Helps using leverage to keep you from nose diving.

Both my buddies and I have 15hp out boats. We use them for both trolling and as the main motor. To much bigger and it will be trolling to fast to shoot. Both of our boats somewhat get on plain with 3-4 guys, Genny, gear, and fish.


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

15HP will be fine. Its not like your racing to get to a tournament spot.


----------

